

Marketing is Design - rwalling
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2009/02/10/marketing-is-design-three-words-that-increased-my-e-commerce-sales-by-1000-overnight/

======
thinkzig
I loved this post because it spoke directly to the difficulty my software
developer brain has wrapping itself around marketing.

The answer to almost any marketing question is "it depends" and getting to the
"right" answer for your situation can take lots of time and testing. This can
be very frustrating when you're used to the relatively instant feedback that
you get when developing an application.

The code either works or it doesn't, and you know almost right away. Not so
with marketing, and that can be a tough pill to swallow.

Great post by Rob and thanks to rwalling for finding this and sharing. Using
"marketing is design" as a mental model is a great idea and will hopefully
keep me from beating my head against the desk a few less times in the future.
:)

~~~
kalid
I agree. It was a well-written, entertaining post that went through the why
and not just the how. It's definitely worth a read and a bookmark.

------
patio11
They have to be "money-back guarantee", right? Because that will help you
almost as much.

Ah, drats. I didn't guess right. But seriously, if you don't have a money-back
guarantee, start your A/B test now. Its one of the easiest, no-brainer-for-
software, works-just-about-everywhere techniques I've seen.

------
staunch
> _Make your customer feel at ease with what he/she is buying._

The greatest way I've found to learn about this is analyzing my own thought
process when buying something online. You immediately begin to empathize with
your own customers.

------
access_denied
wanted to highlight this:

"commoditization of your offering, and a sign that your marketing department
is not very creative."

